# I have got an Excellent promotion idea for this website.



## CharlieJ (Dec 20, 2005)

My excellent promotion idea is having a pod-cast on itunes this will attract people to the site because they may be interested to gain more popularity for the site you could add videos that are not hd on itunes and make them downloadable from the site so people are forced to come to the site for the downloads.
It is possible for me to dj but not every week and my house may have allot of noise so we could have different dj's every week.


----------



## Dj macintosh (Jan 1, 2006)

that sounds like a cool idea


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you guys met in the real life? You've got the same IP address, dudes.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 1, 2006)

a scary thought.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 1, 2006)

Realy thats strange yes we have met


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice catch Giaguara. So... please PM me CJ Mac and/or Dj macintosh and tell me about why your coming from the same IP.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Jan 1, 2006)

certainly worked for digg.com

not sure how the moderators would feel about making a podcast every week though. I'm sure they have other things to do


----------



## ScottW (Jan 1, 2006)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> My excellent promotion idea is having a pod-cast on itunes this will attract people to the site because they may be interested to gain more popularity for the site you could add videos that are not hd on itunes and make them downloadable from the site so people are forced to come to the site for the downloads.
> It is possible for me to dj but not every week and my house may have allot of noise so we could have different dj's every week.



Actually, this has cross my mind before. I think I even asked Bob if he would be interested. The thing is, its a time thing. I find it hard to listen to a podcast, otherwise, plan content, put it through the production process and send it out once a week (or whatever schedule). While I must agree it would (could) be a good thing for the site and exposure... so would some cool widget and half-dozen other things... that require time, equipment and some sort of skill in each of those half-dozen areas.

Considering I was in radio at one point, the podcast sounds fun. I wish I had more time, honestly.


----------



## Viro (Jan 2, 2006)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> Have you guys met in the real life? You've got the same IP address, dudes.



Funny thing is, their style of writing is also about the same.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2006)

hey we are next door neighbors sorry about this guys we both have unsecured wireless connection please nobody hack me i have extremely important documents on my server sorry if this causes any inconvenience think about it if i had multiple accounts i wouldn't post in my own 'Funny thing is, their style of writing is also about the same' which is what he is suggesting   
i am letting him access my network because i will be away i have an 8 mb connection he has 512 so please leave him to do so


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank The Cheese said:
			
		

> certainly worked for digg.com
> 
> not sure how the moderators would feel about making a podcast every week though. I'm sure they have other things to do


I was speaking to bobw (one of the mods) while i thought of it and he said that the idea of having a podcast was just what scott needs so he agrees.

digg.com is huge now


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2006)

ScottW said:
			
		

> Actually, this has cross my mind before. I think I even asked Bob if he would be interested. The thing is, its a time thing. I find it hard to listen to a podcast, otherwise, plan content, put it through the production process and send it out once a week (or whatever schedule). While I must agree it would (could) be a good thing for the site and exposure... so would some cool widget and half-dozen other things... that require time, equipment and some sort of skill in each of those half-dozen areas.
> 
> Considering I was in radio at one point, the podcast sounds fun. I wish I had more time, honestly.


What kind of widget we would need to do a unique one that people are interested we could have the latest forum discussion displayed and maybe a login for members they could view there messages.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2006)

The ip address you have is my router so that will be the ip address every time and that is my local ip address not my true ip address


----------



## bobw (Jan 2, 2006)

> The ip address you have is my router so that will be the ip address every time and that is my local ip address not my true ip address



Not true, it's your External IP from your ISP.


----------



## Dj macintosh (Jan 2, 2006)

i apologize for having the same ip adress as 'cj mac osx ipod' i have permission to use his network am i allowed to do this


----------



## Dj macintosh (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## bobw (Jan 2, 2006)

No need to apologize to anyone here. You're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 2, 2006)

he does have permission from me to use my network now i will be of dj if you have any problems ring me ok on mobile 1 not 2 it doesnt ring (it has no sound)


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 2, 2006)

You should secure that network - running an unsecured wireless network is not a good idea.


----------



## Dj macintosh (Jan 2, 2006)

he dosent care he has 8 mb connection and nobody will hack a mac well they can try


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 2, 2006)

No, but someone can sniff your packets if they wanted to if you're ending important information back and forth (personal ID or whatnot).  And if you have any services enabled like file sharing, you'll be showing that to whoever comes in contact with you unsecured network and if a maliscious use is able to gain access to your files, then you're in trouble.  Someone might also want to distribute illegal files through your conection, which could get you into trouble with your ISP if you start getting high bandwidth in.

It's not that hard to secure it even with only the bare minimal security settings.  Better safe than sorry.


----------

